# Low rating alert



## George Boggs (Oct 8, 2014)

i recently got a low rating alert in the app. My rating has held at 4.59 for a long time, and after last night it went up to 4.6 so is there a new minimum for Detroit or something?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

its a glitch, ratings don't mater.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberyouber said:


> its a glitch, ratings don't mater.


Oh they sure do when you're blade running at 4.6....

It was just a delayed notification OP but I'd suggest you find ways to push yourself above 4.6 if you need that Uber Money...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

They usually send you a couple warnings before they deactivate you.


----------



## winrich7 (Jan 28, 2017)

I had a 4.6 and just yesterday it dropped to 4.48 - I had rider feedback about safety and another about directions- I know who both pax are. 

Do you think Uber will contact me, I did 24 trips yesterday because of upcomng snowstorm in NJ 

I have 48 5 star trips out of 102


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

winrich7 said:


> I had a 4.6 and just yesterday it dropped to 4.48 - I had rider feedback about safety and another about directions- I know who both pax are.
> 
> Do you think Uber will contact me, I did 24 trips yesterday because of upcomng snowstorm in NJ
> 
> I have 48 5 star trips out of 102


If you know who the pax is, then give them a 1 star along with some other comments


----------



## jerseyroots (Feb 9, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> If you know who the pax is, then give them a 1 star along with some other comments


but you can't do this later on it has to be done immediately right? like you can't go back and rate passengers right? I am new so i don't know. I figure if you get a 1 star from them or bad feedback then you won't get matched again so you won't have a chance to rate them again


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

jerseyroots said:


> but you can't do this later on it has to be done immediately right? like you can't go back and rate passengers right? I am new so i don't know. I figure if you get a 1 star from them or bad feedback then you won't get matched again so you won't have a chance to rate them again


You can always change a rating you already gave for a pax


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

jerseyroots said:


> but you can't do this later on it has to be done immediately right? like you can't go back and rate passengers right? I am new so i don't know. I figure if you get a 1 star from them or bad feedback then you won't get matched again so you won't have a chance to rate them again


The driver must rate the rider when the ride is complete. I always give 4 or 5 stars. A few weeks later I contact uber and ask to change the rating if I feel like it. Uber will always comply.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

winrich7 said:


> I had a 4.6 and just yesterday it dropped to 4.48 - I had rider feedback about safety and another about directions- I know who both pax are.
> 
> Do you think Uber will contact me, I did 24 trips yesterday because of upcomng snowstorm in NJ
> 
> I have 48 5 star trips out of 102


Earnings
Trio history
There was a problem with my trip
Change pax rating. 
I don't even wait a week. I do it after 48 hours since they can't rate you after that.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Earnings
> Trio history
> There was a problem with my trip
> Change pax rating.
> I don't even wait a week. I do it after 48 hours since they can't rate you after that.


Are you sure they can't rate you after 48 hrs on uber?????


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Uberyouber said:


> its a glitch, ratings don't mater.


BULLSHIT! "we found out that it has been deactivated due to your low ratings"

Thanks for reaching out, Ron. We appreciate your effort to contact us and we also understand you're concerned about your account. Upon checking your partner account, we found out that it has been deactivated due to your low ratings. No deactivation decision is taken lightly or without investigation. As such, certain deactivation decisions, especially those related to zero-tolerance violations, are not eligible for appeal. As much as we wanted to assist you further, we're unable to make exemptions to re-activate your account as explained by the previous representative. If your account has been deactivated for quality reasons, such as low ratings, the process to get back on the road is detailed in our driver deactivation policy. We are currently trying out an appeals process as a pilot in Seattle for non-quality deactivations. We plan to roll out a similar process in California and Massachusetts soon and currently at this time, there is no appeals process. If your account is subject to deactivation, we will let you know if and when there is a possibility for reactivation. No process is 100 percent perfect and the range of issues that could lead to deactivation varies. For a decision as important as permanent deactivation, we want to make sure that drivers have a clear channel to engage with Uber and, where appropriate, get back on the road quickly. We do not take decisions such as this one lightly. We wish you the best in the future. Your understanding in regards to this matter will be highly appreciated.

Lift is coming to BHM.... Anyone want to but a Uber illuminated windshield sign, or magnetic door signs?

It's funny how many praises I get from passengers, Like: This is the BEST driver, I wish he could pick me up every time. etc. Well I still have a taxi license and insurance for Birmingham, Alabaster and Calera.

Around here in Birmingham to get a 5 star ratings a driver needs to kiss a PAX's ass. I found a iPhone (5) in my car this morning, left by a PAX leaving town at the airport yesterday. Good luck in it being returned. If they want it back they will have to use my delivery service, come get it, or pick it up at my local police station. NO more returning of items left for FREE!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Sueron said:


> BULLSHIT! "we found out that it has been deactivated due to your low ratings"
> 
> Thanks for reaching out, Ron. We appreciate your effort to contact us and we also understand you're concerned about your account. Upon checking your partner account, we found out that it has been deactivated due to your low ratings. No deactivation decision is taken lightly or without investigation. As such, certain deactivation decisions, especially those related to zero-tolerance violations, are not eligible for appeal. As much as we wanted to assist you further, we're unable to make exemptions to re-activate your account as explained by the previous representative. If your account has been deactivated for quality reasons, such as low ratings, the process to get back on the road is detailed in our driver deactivation policy. We are currently trying out an appeals process as a pilot in Seattle for non-quality deactivations. We plan to roll out a similar process in California and Massachusetts soon and currently at this time, there is no appeals process. If your account is subject to deactivation, we will let you know if and when there is a possibility for reactivation. No process is 100 percent perfect and the range of issues that could lead to deactivation varies. For a decision as important as permanent deactivation, we want to make sure that drivers have a clear channel to engage with Uber and, where appropriate, get back on the road quickly. We do not take decisions such as this one lightly. We wish you the best in the future. Your understanding in regards to this matter will be highly appreciated.
> 
> ...


I don't understand your post. Is this what uber sent you?


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I don't understand your post. Is this what uber sent you?


Yes, that is exactly what Uber sent me. So if you don't think ratings matter, think again.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Uberyouber said:


> its a glitch, ratings don't mater.


The hell they don't!


----------

